# ¿Por qué "Sólo Español" no se llama "Solo español"?



## Jellby

According to the Spanish orthography rules, the forum named "Sólo Español" should be called "Solo español" (no accent and small "e"), I guess.

PS. By the way, why is it in the "Other Languages" section, instead o a Spanish section, just as French and Italian are?


----------



## Fernando

Strangely enough, I disagree. 

Only Spanish = Sólo español/únicamente español
Spanish alone = Solo español

In both cases, "español" should be written lowercase. But assuming is a title, capitalize all words is OK.


----------



## Mei

Hi,

I do agree with you Fernando.

Mei


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:


> Only Spanish = Sólo español/únicamente español
> Spanish alone = Solo español



... and I fail to see what's the practical difference in meaning, but you know I prefere "sólo" as well 



> In both cases, "español" should be written lowercase. But assuming is a title, capitalize all words is OK.



Not in Spanish, titles should have only their first word capitalized.


----------



## Fernando

Jellby said:


> Not in Spanish, titles should have only their first word capitalized.


On second thoughts, I agree with you in that (either capitalize the first letter of the first word or all the phrase altogether). Anyway, for the good of not killing discussion by agreement, I think that capitalize the first word of every word is unusual but legitimate. I have not checked RAE rules. El País capitalize only first letter-first word, even in titles.


----------



## elroy

I won't address the linguistic issue, but I'll answer this one:


Jellby said:


> PS. By the way, why is it in the "Other Languages" section, instead o a Spanish section, just as French and Italian are?


 The reason is that the heading of the Spanish forums is *Spanish-English* and not *Spanish*, unlike any of the other headings.


----------



## Jellby

elroy said:


> I won't address the linguistic issue, but I'll answer this one: The reason is that the heading of the Spanish forums is *Spanish-English* and not *Spanish*, unlike any of the other headings.



Yes, I know... but why is that heading Spanish-English while French and Italian have their own headings? I think it's a bit strange to have a section for Spanish-English and then having the "Spanish only" in "Other Languages".


----------



## elroy

Jellby said:


> Yes, I know... but why is that heading Spanish-English while French and Italian have their own headings? I think it's a bit strange to have a section for Spanish-English and then having the "Spanish only" in "Other Languages".


 Because "Spanish-English" was so active that it has been split into Vocabulario and Gramática.  There's even talk of further splitting Vocabulario.  Were we to rename the Spanish forum "Spanish," we'd have a whole lot of subdivisions (which isn't to say that it's a bad idea).


----------



## Namakemono

Since 1999, "solo" only has an accent when its meaning can be ambiguous (encontré a mi padre solo/sólo).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Fernando said:


> On a second thought, I agree with you in that (either capitalize the first letter of the first word or all the phrase altogether). Anyway, for the good of not killing discussion by agreement, I think that capitalize the first word of every word is unusual but legitimate. I have not checked RAE rules. El País capitalize only first letter-first word, even in titles.



This is all I have found about capital letters and titles:

DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS
*2.* *Uso de mayúsculas en palabras o frases enteras*
*2.2.* Se utiliza la escritura en mayúsculas con el fin de destacar determinadas frases o palabras dentro de un escrito. Así, suelen escribirse enteramente en mayúsculas:
*
4.* *Uso de mayúscula inicial independientemente de la puntuación. *
*4.17.* La primera palabra del título de cualquier obra de creación (libros, películas, cuadros, esculturas, piezas musicales, programas de radio o televisión, etc.); el resto de las palabras que lo componen, salvo que se trate de nombres propios, deben escribirse con minúscula: _Últimas tardes con Teresa, La vida es sueño, La lección de anatomía, _

Mod Note: quotation shortened to comply with copyright laws.
Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:


> According to the Spanish orthography rules, the forum named "Sólo Español" should be called "Solo español" (no accent and small "e"), I guess.


 You have my support.

Pedro.


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:


> According to the Spanish orthography rules, the forum named "Sólo Español" should be called "Solo español" (no accent and small "e"), I guess.
> 
> PS. By the way, why is it in the "Other Languages" section, instead o a Spanish section, just as French and Italian are?


 


Regarding your second question, it has been asked before and Cuchuflete said:



> The Spanish forums are the most active ones. Whichever forum is at the top of the main menu page (It has been gramática, vocabulario, recursos, ST at various times...) always seems to attract translation requests from both new foreros and even those with some experience. It seems that people just post a question without verifying what forum they are in.
> 
> Sólo español was intentionally isolated in the hope that those posting in it would be conscious of which forum they were in, and limit their writing to the forum's language. It works, most of the time. Despite the obvious title, some people still post translation requests there.


 
The link is the following:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=209286&highlight=solo+espa%F1ol

And regarding the first question, I agree with Fernando, it should be "Sólo español", with the accent and in lowercase.


----------



## danielfranco

Aw, shucks... You guys are gonna make me go and search out my old grammar books... I thought the accent in "solo" was diacritic rather than prosodic...
Anyway, some translators have opined that the capitalisation of the words in a title or subtitle can be used to conform to the original format style. 
This seems to have no bearing on the actual grammatical rules of Spanish capitalization.

So, either way, if it were confusing to some people as to the precise meaning of "solo", by all means stick the tilde on it. And if it is to keep up with the format of the website, then by all means stick the "caps" on it.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

danielfranco said:


> So, either way, if it were confusing to some people as to the precise meaning of "solo", by all means stick the tilde on it.


But "Solo español" has only one possible interpretation: "Solamente español".



danielfranco said:


> And if it is to keep up with the format of the website, then by all means stick the "caps" on it.


 I aggre this is more a style-issue. However, the former, according to Spanish orthography rules is a spelling mistake.

Regards.


----------



## mike's test

[edit]Oops!  This was supposed to be from "mkellogg" but I was accidentally logged in under my testing username.[/edit]

Interesting discussion.  I, of course, know no better than you do.  If the moderators ask me to change it, I will.  I'll let them be the judge and jury!

By the way, Sólo Español is where it is to keep people from accidentally posting Spanish to English questions there.  That, and the fact that I would have to find a new category name for Spanish-English.

Mike


----------



## Alxmrphi

Are we just splitting hairs here as well, I see where a lot of points, have credit, but it's not really a _big_ deal is it?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Alex_Murphy said:


> Are we just splitting hairs here as well, I see where a lot of points, have credit, but it's not really a _big_ deal is it?


Yes, you are right. However, WR seems to be the right place to attend, among others, these subtleties.

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## carloscarpio

Me pregunto si este foro, atendiendo a las normas de acentuación de la palabra solo, no debería llamarse *Solo español*, en lugar de *Sólo español*. Ya que, bajo mi punto de vista y en el contexto de los foros de este sitio, no existe ambigüedad en lo que significa.


----------



## lamartus

¡Razón llevas! 
(aunque a mí me guste más con tilde reconozco que no hay ambigüedad ninguna).


----------



## carloscarpio

lamartus said:


> ¡Razón llevas!
> (aunque a mí me guste más con tilde reconozco que no hay ambigüedad ninguna).



Estoy contigo, algún coscorrón me llevé en su momento por escribir solo sin tilde cuando podía ser sustituida por solamente... pero desde que tuve conocimiento de que (no) debía de escribirse sin la tilde (si no hay ambigüedad) me flagelo intentando corregirme el defecto y hacerlo a los demás.

Me ha sorprendido ver que, en este foro, dedicado a resolver dudas lingüisticas, no se cumplan las normas. 

También me ha sorprendido, pero menos, que lo hayan cambiado de foro, pues mi intención no era hacer una sugerencia, sino hablar sobre la idoneidad o no del título.


----------



## MOMO2

I agree with you aswell. Spanish only: Sólo Español.


----------



## papillon

If anyone's interested, here is the actual rule from DICCIONARIO        PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS for solo/sólo:

*3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.


----------



## ter_

MOMO2 said:


> I agree with you aswell. Spanish only: Sólo Español.


Ya se escribe así . Lo que están diciendo es que debería ser "S*o*lo *e*spañol".


----------



## MOMO2

Gracias Papillon. Por lo visto en la escuela nos lo enseñaron mal. O a lo mejor hace años solo (he he, aprendo rápido) nos enseñaban que el adjetivo va sin acento y el adverbio con acento.

_"Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más"_

Feliz domingo


----------



## cuchuflete

> *solo**2* o *sólo**.*
> * 1.     * adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ ... _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _... _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’)


DICCIONARIO        PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS - Primera edición (octubre 2005)

Desde mi perspectiva, el uso apropriado es del adverbio, y por lo tanto se debe escribir con tilde para evitar posibles ambigüedades.  ¿Es ambiguo?  Por lo visto sí.  A pesar del nombre del foro, sea solo o solamente, hay gente que piden traducciones allí, igual que hacen algunos en el foro English Only.


----------



## 140278

Un voto más por la denominación "Solo español".

Desde el título mismo, hay que presentar a la lengua como diferente (no opuesta, claro está) en el uso de algunas reglas de escritura como la tildación (acorde con las normas más actuales) y la escritura de mayúsculas (los nombres de lenguas, gentilicios, meses, días y estaciones se escriben en minúscula).

Tal vez sería mejor convertir este tema en una encuesta para que los mismos usuarios de español (no sé si sea recomendable que se abstengan no nativos) elijan la mejor denominación.

Nuevamente, *recalco mi apoyo por "Solo español"*. Espero que mi justificación sea entendida y apoyada (tal vez se vea algo discrepante en el listado de foros al inicio).

Un saludo


----------



## danielfranco

Español en exclusiva


----------



## Loob

I think this is worth battling about!

If the title of the forum doesn't accord with current RAE advice, then surely it should be changed?

No-one would want WRF to be endorsing incorrect usage....

PS: Just to be clear, I also vote for _Solo español._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No existe posibilidad de ambigüedad y, por lo tanto, yo también solicito la supresión de la tilde y de la e mayúscula para dejarlo en "*Solo español*". 

Por otro lado, propongo que cuando se opere el cambio se borre este hilo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola a todos:
Debo aclararles que ecribiríamos "Sólo español" si se tratase de el título de una obra, o de un capítulo, o un subtítulo. Pero, en este caso, se trata del nombre de una división, una sección o dependencia; y, como nombre propio que es, lleva mayúscula inicial en las las palabras clave que lo conforman. No contentos con esto, también podemos aducir que se trata de una disciplina científica, con lo que igualmente ha de recibir tal trato ortográfico.

Esto dice el DPD en su entrada de "mayúsculas":
*4.14.* Los sustantivos y adjetivos que componen el nombre de entidades, organismos, departamentos o divisiones administrativas, edificios, monumentos, establecimientos públicos, partidos políticos, etc.: _el Ministerio de Hacienda, la Facultad de Medicina, el Departamento de Recursos Humanos, el Área de Gestión Administrativa (...). (Y yo agrego la Sección de Sólo Español)._​*4.24.* Los sustantivos y adjetivos que forman el nombre de disciplinas científicas, cuando nos referimos a ellas como materias de estudio, y especialmente en contextos académicos (nombres de asignaturas, cátedras, facultades, etc.) o curriculares: _(...) El profesor de Cálculo Numérico es extraordinario._ (...)._(Y yo agrego la disciplina de Español)._​En cuanto a la tilde de "sólo", no es que sea opcional, es que no se debería poner pero sí resulta obligatoria cuando hay ambigüedad. No veo que se requiera en este nombre; aunque pareciera haber ambigüedad, la idea es clara: ningún otro idioma se usa ahí junto con el español. (Bueno, debo confesar que tengo la manía de tildar el adverbio siempre).

En cuanto a la ubicación de Sólo Español (nótese que he puesto en mayúscula la ese de "sólo" pues estoy tomando la expresión entera como nombre propio), entiendo que está en la sección Otras Lenguas Romances, aparte de la sección Español-Inglés, por ser tan concurrida y merecer "rancho aparte". 

Saludos,


----------



## SevenDays

Hello

I fail to follow the logic of changing the name from _sólo_ to _solo._

When there is no ambiguity, either word may be used, but RAE doesn’t say that, in the absence of ambiguity, solo *must *be used.  If _sólo_ has been used thus far, why change it?

More importantly, those who don’t keep up with RAE’s updates on Spanish usage, and who are nonetheless well versed in the language, may very well expect to see _sólo_, as this word has traditionally meant _solamente_.

On the other hand, languages in Spanish are written in lower case.  This isn’t a recent RAE update; it’s been so, well, for however long it’s been so.  As RAE puts it here:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/

6. Casos en que no debe usarse la mayúscula inicial. Se escriben con minúscula inicial, salvo que la mayúscula venga exigida por la puntuación (→ 3), las palabras siguientes:
6.7. Los nombres de tribus o pueblos y de lenguas, así como los gentilicios: el pueblo inca, los mayas, el español, los ingleses.


But Milton Sand makes an interesting case for keeping _Español_, and I find it persuasive.

I say, if it ain’t broken, don’t fix it.

*Sólo Español*

Cheers


----------



## Loob

SevenDays said:


> When there is no ambiguity, either word may be used


Erm...

DPD:





> *3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.


----------



## JamesM

My Spanish is not very good, but doesn't "no debe llevar tilde" mean "it doesn't have to take a tilde"? I don't understand your point in requoting this passage, Loob. To me it reads as optional, which is exactly what I understood SevenDays to be saying.


----------



## Milton Sand

JamesM said:


> My Spanish is not very good, but doesn't "no debe llevar tilde" mean "it doesn't have to take a tilde"? I don't understand your point in requoting this passage, Loob. To me it reads as optional, which is exactly what I understood SevenDays to be saying.


No, James, it is not optional. It only takes an accent mark when there's ambiguity. It must not take a tilde in other cases.


----------



## JamesM

Milton Sand said:


> No, James, it is not optional. It only takes an accent mark when there's ambiguity. It must not take a tilde in other cases.


 
Sorry to be asking such an elementary question, but "no debe llevar tilde" means "it _must not_ take a tilde"?


----------



## Milton Sand

JamesM said:


> Sorry to be asking such an elementary question, but "no debe llevar tilde" means "it _must not_ take a tilde"?


Exactly .
Bye. I have to leave.


----------



## Loob

I read "no debe llevar tilde" as "it shouldn't have an accent".


----------



## SevenDays

Loob said:


> Erm...
> 
> DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.2.3. sólo/solo. *La palabra solo puede ser un adjetivo: No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión; o un adverbio: Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→</SPAN> 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades: Estaré solo un mes (al no llevar tilde, solo se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); Estaré sólo un mes (al llevar tilde, sólo se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio solo por los sinónimos solamente o únicamente.
Click to expand...

Hello Loob

By writing in post #31 _when there is no ambiguity, either word may be used,_ I wasn’t making a general point about the use of _sólo/solo_; I was addressing the specific issue at hand: _Sólo/Solo Español_. I should have been more precise.

In your quote of 3.2.3, RAE says there are times when the adverb _sólo_ *must* be used to avoid ambiguity. The argument for making a change from _sólo_ to _solo_ is that there is no ambiguity involved; no one could reasonably infer that the current name means _Español Sin Compañia,_ and so it is not necessary to accentuate the “ó” in _Sólo_ to emphasize the meaning of “_Only Spanish_.”

Because of the absence of ambiguity, _Sólo Español_ isn’t a case where RAE requires the use of the accentuated _sólo_, but that doesn’t mean RAE _mandates or prefers_ the use of the adjective _solo_ (according to 3.2.3 or any other section). Presently, for this specific type of construction, you can go either way; it’s a choice, and RAE really doesn't take sides. I just think the choice should be guided by a simple fact: the current name means _Solamente Español_, and the equivalent of_ solamente_ is the adverb _sólo._

(Obviously, there are other cases where _sólo_ or _solo_ should be used, as 3.2.3 points out.)

Cheers


----------



## Milton Sand

RAE's DPD doesn't establish rules, it just describes the general usages of standard Spanish (the general cultured Spanish language) as preferred by educated speakers and by authorities like respected grammarians and prestigious writers.

As I said, I have this mania of writing adverb "sólo" accent-marked. To be honest, and apart from any academic thought, I obviously don't feel uncomfortable with it, as renowned grammarian María Moliner (1900-1981) seemed to feel when writing her dictionary: "sólo (see definition #7)".


----------



## 140278

Entonces, ¿en qué quedamos?

*¿"Sólo español" o "Sólo Español"?*


----------



## Ynez

My vote goes for:

_Solo español_


The problem is that not even famous writers follow these rules...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

140278 said:


> Entonces, ¿en qué quedamos?
> 
> ¿"Sólo español" o "Sólo Español"?



En mi opinión, ni en lo uno ni en lo otro:  "*Solo español*".


----------



## SDLX Master

Namakemono said:


> Since 1999, "solo" only has an accent when its meaning can be ambiguous (encontré a mi padre solo/sólo).


 
Actually, it is as simple as this:

Solo = (alone, without company)
Sólo = (only)

*Sólo* dije que estoy *solo* = I only said I am alone.


----------



## Milton Sand

A mí me parece debido "*Solo Español*" y no me incomoda el actual "*Sólo Español*".


----------



## Rayines

Milton Sand said:


> .................y no me incomoda el actual "*Sólo Español*".


A mí tampoco, en absoluto .


----------



## chamyto

Queda bien

_Sólo Español_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros: *Sólo Español* no incomoda y no queda mal. Solo que es incorrecto.


----------



## danielfranco

Ynez said:


> My vote goes for:
> 
> _Solo español_
> 
> 
> The problem is that not even famous writers follow these rules...



Bueno, lo que pasa es que los autores famosos aprendieron su gramática antes de tanto cambio de parte de los rectores de las Academias. Y como son famosos, se las gastan de usar el idioma como les venga en gana. Pero el hecho es que la tilde es diacrítica, que no opcional: si hubiera manera de confundir a los lectores, sería necesario atildar el "solo". En este caso no hay manera de confundir a nadie, excepto a todo aquel que niegue los modernismos del idioma. Y "Español" en mayúscula, como si fuera una cátedra universitaria, pues es adentrarse en argumentos subjetivos. Creo que lo más sencillo sería por optar por "Solo español", acatando todos los _modernismos modernos de hoy en día_.

Yo insisto en "Español en exclusiva", pero ni quién me pele…

D


----------



## Forero

A ver si entiendo lo de _solo_ y _sólo_:

"Mujeres solas" no son lo mismo que "Mujeres solo", y "Español solo" no es lo mismo que "Español sólo".

Pero nunca se dice "Solas mujeres" sino solo "Solo mujeres". Entonces no se dice "Sólo español" sino solo "Solo español".

Sin embargo, se puede decir "*E*l que no muera sobrevive" y también "*É*l que no muere sobrevive."

¿Tengo razón? (¡Vaya un lío! ¿Cómo vamos a adivinar qué pensará un lector?)


----------



## Antpax

Forero said:


> A ver si entiendo lo de _solo_ y _sólo_:
> 
> "Mujeres solas" no son lo mismo que "Mujeres solo", y "Español solo" no es lo mismo que "Español sólo".
> 
> Pero nunca se dice "Solas mujeres" sino solo "Solo mujeres". Entonces no se dice "Sólo español" sino solo "Solo español".
> 
> Sin embargo, se puede decir "*E*l que no muera sobrevive" y también "*É*l que no muere sobrevive."
> 
> ¿Tengo razón? (¡Vaya un lío! ¿Cómo vamos a adivinar qué pensará un lector?)


 
Hola:

Pues ya puestos a votar, voto por Sólo Español. Con mayúsculas porque es un título, y con la tilde de toda la vida (yo lo aprendí así, me temo).

Creo que con el cambio de doctrina lo que se ha hecho es confundirlo más, antes había una regla clara de cuando poner la tilde y cuando no, y ahora se deja a elección del que escribe, si hay ambigüedad o no, con lo cual, la hemos cagado, a mi entender.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## cuchuflete

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues ya puestos a votar, voto por Sólo Español. Con mayúsculas porque es un título, y con la tilde de toda la vida (yo lo aprendí así, me temo).


  ¿A votar?  

Con permiso... _Pues ya puestos a opinar, opino por Sólo Español. Con mayúsculas porque es un título..._



> Creo que con el cambio de doctrina lo que se ha hecho es confundirlo más, antes había una regla clara de cuando poner la tilde y cuando no, y ahora se deja a elección del que escribe, si hay ambigüedad o no, con lo cual, la hemos cagado, a mi entender.


  Bien dicho.


----------



## Antpax

cuchuflete said:


> ¿A votar?
> 
> Con permiso... _Pues ya puestos a opinar, opino por Sólo Español. Con mayúsculas porque es un título..._


 
No hace falta pedirlo, Cuchu.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Ya puestos, yo también voto por Sólo Español.

Y *solo* también puede ser un sustantivo, así que sin acento habría ambigüedad.


*solo*
*8. *m. *solitario*      (‖ juego). Juego que ejecuta una sola persona, especialmente de naipes.
* 9.     * m._ Mús._ Composición o parte de ella que canta o toca una persona sola*.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bocha said:


> Y *solo* también puede ser un sustantivo, así que sin acento habría ambigüedad.
> 
> 
> *solo*
> *8. *m. *solitario* (‖ juego). Juego que ejecuta una sola persona, especialmente de naipes.
> *9. *m._ Mús._ Composición o parte de ella que canta o toca una persona sola*.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Bueno, y ya que estamos D): 



> *solo*
> 
> *5. m. Paso de danza que se ejecuta sin pareja.*
> 
> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## cuchuflete

Víctor Pérez said:


> Bueno, y ya que estamos D):



O sea...

solo

5. m. Paso de danza que sólo se ejecuta sin pareja solo*.  *

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

cuchuflete said:


> O sea...
> 
> solo
> 
> 5. m. Paso de danza que sólo se ejecuta sin pareja solo*. *
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Jeje, muy bueno, *cuchuflete*.


----------



## 140278

La palabra _español _es con *minúscula*, por lo que podemos decir "Solo *español*" o "Sólo *español*".

Ya dejen de discutir sobre la tilde en la palabra _solo_.


----------



## Veraz

Yo creo que lo correcto es: "Solo español".

Es un adverbio, pero no hay posibilidad de que alguien lo entienda como adjetivo, así que debe ir sin acento diacrítico.

Los idiomas no van en mayúscula. En los títulos, solo la primera letra y las otras que normalmente vayan en mayúscula (iniciales de nombres propios, principalmente) van en mayúscula.

Saludos,

Torcuato


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SevenDays said:


> When there is no ambiguity, either word may be used


Sorry sir, but that is not correct.

Independientemente de su función, al tratarse de una palabra llana terminada en vocal debe escribirse sin tilde, según determinan las reglas generales de acentuación gráfica del español.     Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial: 
_Trabaja *solo* en este proyecto. _
  (Sin tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘sin compañía’).
_Trabaja *sólo* en este proyecto._
  (Con tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’).
El adverbio _solo_ no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación. 

RAE. Respuestas a las preguntas más frecuentes.


I think that "Solo español" is the right one.



Regards


Pedro.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Sorry sir, but that is not correct.
> 
> Independientemente de su función, al tratarse de una palabra llana terminada en vocal debe escribirse sin tilde, según determinan las reglas generales de acentuación gráfica del español. Solamente cuando en un enunciado concreto la palabra _solo_ pueda entenderse como adverbio y como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso adverbial:
> _Trabaja *solo* en este proyecto. _
> (Sin tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘sin compañía’).
> _Trabaja *sólo* en este proyecto._
> (Con tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’).
> El adverbio _solo_ no debe tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación.
> 
> RAE. Respuestas a las preguntas más frecuentes.
> 
> 
> I think that "Solo español" is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Pedro.


 


Voto también por el cambio de nombre al correcto *Solo español.*


----------



## JamesM

I am on the edge of this argument discussion and really have no basis for involvement other than I find it very interesting.  I'm also at the very beginning of learning Spanish.  I wouldn't even place myself at beginner level, more like "innocent bystander". 

Can I ask a question, out of curiosity? I am truly not trying to stir the pot or cause aggravation. 

Is "Solamente español" (or "Español") universally agreeable? I keep seeing it come up in people's explanations and it seems to be commonly used by both the accented and non-accented "Solo" proponents.

Is there a reason not to use "Solamente"?


----------



## Ynez

According to the rules and all that, JamesM, these two options would also be correct:

_Solamente español

Español solamente

_

Forero, you are right in your reasoning.


----------



## JamesM

Ynez said:


> According to the rules and all that, JamesM, these two options would also be correct:
> 
> _Solamente español_
> 
> _Español solamente_
> 
> 
> 
> Forero, you are right in your reasoning.


 
If they are non-controversial, might it not be easier to achieve a consensus on one of these two?


----------



## Rayines

JamesM said:


> If they are non-controversial, might it not be easier to achieve a consensus on one of these two?





JamesM said:


> Is there a reason not to use "Solamente"?


Hello: it's difficult to explain (and I don't know how rational my explanation is), but I see at least two reasons (?):
1) A short word for a short title (as those of the forums are).
2) It is as though "solamente" asked for something else in the phrase, a sort of continuation: "Estudié solamente español durante estos últimos años, porque bla...bla....."
(That's my idea, please don't consider it too serious ).


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again:
Just to remind you guys: it is not a piece of work's title but a proper name, so it should be capitalized (Solo Español).


----------



## 140278

Of course, it's a name of a forum, but it's in Spanish.

Remember that books titles in Spanish only capitalize the first letter and (are written in italics): _El mundo es ancho y ajeno_, _Las aventuras de Tom Sawyer_.

Saluti


----------



## cuchuflete

It appears that other forums, including some in España, capitalize more than one significant word in a sub-forum title:

Cantabria General
source: http://foros.eldiariomontanes.es/

Shall we report our hermanos de la montaña to the RAE?

Here's another:

Real Sociedad
source: http://www.diariovasco.com/


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
No, wait, 140278. Yes, Spanish titles capitalize their first letter only, but the EO forum is not a book, or a painting, or a poem, or an article, etc; it is not an_ obra de creación_ but a section, a division, a department of an organization —the WR Language Forums—, therefore its name is no title or subtitle but a proper name, and the clue words in it must come with initial caps (_como el Miniserio de Transporte, la Sección Administrativa de Cartera, la División de Sistemas, etc._), or rather we could consider it as a collection of pieces of work (threads) like magazines and newspapers are collections of articles (_el Diario de la Tarde, la revista Deporte & En Forma, etc., Mecánica Popular, etc.)_.

(Considering "Sólo Español" is not a title but a proper name, the following observation may not be necessary.) I had said that the word "español" here refers to a field of study and not just the language, but now I think it could be taken as either, since this forum's name indicates that exclusively Spanish laguage is both written ("español" in lower caps) and analized ("Español" with initial capital) in its threads. 

In short, we have one, two or three arguments to capitalize "Español" there: It's a division's name, it's a collection's name, or Spanish can be considered as the name of a branch of knowledge, or all of the aforementioned!

Regards,


----------



## 140278

Milton Sand said:


> In short, we have one, two or three arguments to capitalize "Español" there: It's a division's name, it's a collection's name, or Spanish can be considered as the name of a branch of knowledge, or all of the aforementioned!
> 
> Regards,


You are right in some way, Milton.

However, I gotta say that we don't have to copy the rules of capitalizaing letter English has. We cannot take some speaker's usage as a example because they're not an authority in the language (they are just users).

Every language has different rules (just take a look of German capitalized letters). 

So, my vote goes -one more- for "Solo español" (yeah! doesn't need an accent, because it's not ambiguous).

Saluti


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

cuchuflete said:


> It appears that other forums, including some in España, capitalize more than one significant word in a sub-forum title:
> 
> Cantabria General
> source: El diario de Cantabria y Santander
> 
> Shall we report our hermanos de la montaña to the RAE?


Real Sociedad es el nombre del equipo de fútbol local, muy conocido en toda España.

El Diario Montañés es incoherente porque por un lado titula un foro como Cantabria General y otros como Fútbol *r*egional o Deportes en *g*eneral.

Desgraciadamente los periódicos españoles no son ejemplos de perfección.
Tampoco lo son para mí los diversos foros que hay porque hay de todo.

Para mí una cosa es un nombre propio reconocido por todos como propio, El Corte Inglés o El País y otro una composición libre para dar título a un foro.
Si yo hiciera un foro sobre colchones a medida, lo titularía "Colchones a medida", nunca "Colchones a Medida" .


----------



## Milton Sand

140278 said:


> Milton Sand said:
> 
> 
> 
> In short, we have one, two or three arguments to capitalize "Español" there: It's a division's name, it's a collection's name, or Spanish can be considered as the name of a branch of knowledge, or all of the aforementioned!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right in some way, Milton.
> 
> However, I gotta say that *we don't have to copy the rules of capitalizaing letter English has *. We cannot take some speaker's usage as a example because they're not an authority in the language (they are just users).
> 
> Every language has different rules (just take a look of German capitalized letters).
> 
> So, my vote goes -one more- for "Solo español" (yeah! doesn't need an accent, because it's not ambiguous).
> 
> Saluti
Click to expand...

I completely agree, but I am afraid I was not thinking of English capitalization rules... but Spanish rules! (Please, see one of my previous posts, *#30* , where I quoted the two described in the DPD.)

When reviewing those Spanish capitalization rules, one can realize that most "nombres" (nombre propios, sobrenombres, nombres por antonomasia, nombres de eventos y premios, de colecciones, de épocas y acontecimientos, etc.) use initial caps their clue words.

In Spanish, all proper names have initial caps in their significant words an titles use only their first one capitalized.

Regards


----------



## 140278

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Para mí una cosa es un nombre propio reconocido por todos como propio, El Corte Inglés o El País y otro una composición libre para dar título a un foro.
> Si yo hiciera un foro sobre colchones a medida, lo titularía "Colchones a medida", nunca "Colchones a Medida" .


I completely agree with you, Pablo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Pero sólo las obras de creación tienen título, como las pinturas, las novelas, los ensayos, los artículos periodísticos y hasta los hilos de cada foro. Suena extraño preguntar: "¿Qué nombre le pondrás a tu artículo sobre automóviles?"; mejor es: "¿Qué título le pondrás..?". Los de monumentos (el Arco del Triunfo) y diseños/marcas (una lámpara Tiffany) se tratan como nombres.
¿Cuál es el nombre actual de ese foro? Pues: Sólo Español. Un foro no es una obra de creación sino una sección (de una organización) y una colección (de hilos). Es como el nombre de una revista.
Creo que me he puesto ya repetitivo.
Saludos,


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Milton Sand said:


> Hola a todos:
> Debo aclararles que ecribiríamos "Sólo español" si se tratase de el título de una obra, o de un capítulo, o un subtítulo. Pero, en este caso, se trata del nombre de una división, una sección o dependencia; y, como nombre propio que es, lleva mayúscula inicial en las las palabras clave que lo conforman. No contentos con esto, también podemos aducir que se trata de una disciplina científica, con lo que igualmente ha de recibir tal trato ortográfico.
> 
> Esto dice el DPD en su entrada de "mayúsculas":
> *4.14.* Los sustantivos y adjetivos que componen el nombre de entidades, organismos, departamentos o divisiones administrativas, edificios, monumentos, establecimientos públicos, partidos políticos, etc.: _el Ministerio de Hacienda, la Facultad de Medicina, el Departamento de Recursos Humanos, el Área de Gestión Administrativa (...). (Y yo agrego la Sección de Sólo Español)._​*4.24.* Los sustantivos y adjetivos que forman el nombre de disciplinas científicas, cuando nos referimos a ellas como materias de estudio, y especialmente en contextos académicos (nombres de asignaturas, cátedras, facultades, etc.) o curriculares: _(...) El profesor de Cálculo Numérico es extraordinario._ (...)._(Y yo agrego la disciplina de Español_​


 
Este enlace del DPD en MAYÚSCULAS 4.24 continúa diciendo:
"Los nombres de asignaturas que no constituyen la denominación de 
una disciplina científica reciben el mismo tratamiento que si se tratase
del título de un libro o de una conferencia, esto es, solo la primera pa
labra de escribe con mayúscula: _Introducción al teatro breve del siglo_
_XVII español, Historia de los sistemas filosóficos."_


Yo creo que esto último encaja más con el foro del que hablamos aunque sea un nombre y no un título.


----------



## Södertjej

Yo voto por Español solamente. Por un lado conseguimos que los estudiantes del español se vayan acostumbrando al hecho de que en español usamos palabras largas.

Por otro: español va en mayúsculas porque va al principio.

Por otro evitamos la dichosa ambigüedad de sólo/solo que si, como hemos podido comprobar en este hilo, hay quien la ve y quien no la ve, es prueba de que la hay, al menos para algunos.

Y digo yo, si no hay la más mínima ambigüedad en dos voces idénticas y una va con acento y la otra no:

Té: bebida, con acento, siempre. Te: pronombre, sin acento, siempre.

... siguiendo el mismo modelo teníamos:

Sólo: adverbio, con acento, siempre. Solo: adjetivo, sin acento, siempre.

Pues ahora no, como si fuera más fácil ponerse a pensar "¿es ambiguo?" "¿hay lugar a la confusión?". Yo acabo antes poniendo la tilde en sólo que parándome a pensar. 

Sin duda no hay la más remota ambigüedad entre té y te, siempre queda claro cuál es cuá, siguiendo las nuevas normas de "tilde en caso de confusión solamente" no sería preciso acentuar la bebida jamás ¿no? Pero té lleva tilde siempre.

Creo que hemos pillado a la RAE en una incoherencia. Espero que no nos toquen el té.


----------



## 140278

Creo que a estas alturas sabemos que español se escribe en minúscula, amenos que esté al inicio...

Me gusta la propuesta "Español solamente". Entonces tendríamos tres posibilidades:

- Solo español
- Solamente español
- Español solamente

Tal vez un miembro moderadore puede abrir una encuesta.

*Saludos*


----------



## cuchuflete

140278 said:


> Tal vez un miembro moderadore puede _abrir una encuesta_.



Me has dado una risa tremenda con la propuesta de escoger democráticamente lo que una mayoría de nosotros, los participantes muy minoritarios de la población de WRF, podamos preferir, después de tanta discusión inteligente para interpretar lo que la santa RAE ha intendado imponer—sin éxito—y sin obedecer a ninguna tendencia democrática. 

En serio, tengo mucho respeto por las obras de la RAE, cuando procura guiarnos hacia el uso culto y educado.  Pero cuando esta misma organización ignora el mismo uso culto y educado, e intenta cambiar las reglas de la ortografía por sepa Dios qué motivos, produce resultados un poco caóticos, ¿verdad?  

_Hace falta subrayar que mi participación en esta conversación es de un forero qualquier, y no de moderador.

_


----------



## 140278

cuchuflete said:


> _Hace falta subrayar que mi participación en esta conversación es de un forero *cualquiera*, y no de moderador.
> _


me refiero a moderador porque tiene poderes de manejar el foro.

Tal vez usted puede crear la encuesta, señor.


----------



## Valtiel

Bueno, como tengo vacaciones y, por consiguiente, mucho tiempo libre, me he puesto a investigar en los foros y he descubierto esta curiosa sección, donde he visto este buen hilo.

Me he sorprendido al leer algunos (bastantes) comentarios. Mi no demasiado humilde opinión, por si sirve de algo, es esta:

En español, los títulos se escriben en minúscula excepto la primera letra y los nombres propios, además de algunos casos "especiales" aparte (más información en el DPD de la RAE). Es decir, español DEBE ir en minúscula. Esta norma la tengo siempre en cuenta por su ausencia en demasiados títulos (a mí me va lo que se pasa por alto...).

Acerca de el acento en "Sólo"... Bueno, todos sabemos que esta palabra no se acentúa cuando significa_ único_ o cuando significa _únicamente_ pero no hay posibilidad de confusión entre ambas acepciones. En el caso de "Sólo español" creo que es innecesario acentuar a pesar de que podría entenderse _español sin compañía_, pero eso sería rebuscar mucho. Tal vez se puede dejar para representar las tildes propias del idioma, pero esto también es rizar el rizo demasiado... 

En fin, aquí dejo esto.

Un gran y amistoso saludo a todos/as.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola otra vez:
Pero vuelvo yo a dudar: ¿Es título o es nombre?. Me resulta evidente que ese foro no es una obra de creación (como las llama el DPD), por lo tanto, ¡no lleva título! Al adentrarnos en esa sección* de este cibersitio (pues, al adentrarnos en ese foro), no encontramos un análisis ni una narración que evolucionen ordenada y coherentemente, como en un libro, sino más bien una variadísima colección* de discusiones, heterogéneas hasta donde lo permiten las reglas de ese foro, que es mucho.

_*_Repito: _Nombres de secciones y colecciones son nombres propios._

Lo de la tilde en "sólo", bueno... Cómo les parece que mi madre tiene un librito de 1940 y pico en el que aparece tildada cuando significa "sin compañía" pero no cuando es el adverbio. ¡Y es un libro de ortografía práctica aprobado por la Academia Colombiana de entonces!

Por otro lado, como ya lo había dicho, parece que doña María Moliner prefería usar la tilde en el adverbio siempre. (Igual que yo; lo mío es por puro gusto y afán de claridad. Incluso tiendo a tildar siempre pronombres como "ese", "este" y "aquel" para distinguirlos de los adjetivos.)

Con todo, no podemos negar que lo descrito en el DPD es muy lógico: tildar sólo ante la ambigüedad. El consejo se da para los bisílabos que refuerzan su acento según el significado. Y aunque no es impráctico, tampoco es lo más práctico; como sí lo sería una práctica más simple que no considere casos especiales, al igual que se hace con las tildes diacríticas de monosílabos: "más (_en mayor cantidad o grado_)" y "mas (_pero, sino_)", "te (_a ti_)" y "té (_planta_)", "quién (_cuál persona_)" y "quien (_la persona que_)", etc.

Teniendo en cuenta tanto tira y afloje, no me hago lío con esa tilde en "sólo". Es más, me da la impresión de que ella aporta cierto énfasis en la naturaleza del foro; creo que si no la tuviéramos ahí, en Sólo Español caerían muchos más de esos hilos que no corresponden. Es como una pequeña advertencia, una ayudita sicológica.

Saludos,


----------



## danielfranco

Propongo que el título se cambie a:

*Ñ*

Ya. Solucionado. Además, ¿a qué horas pió Mike que siquiera consideraría cambiar el título, nombre, descripción o lo que sea que tenga encabezando ese foro en la página güeb?

A lo mejor me salté ese posteo…

D


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Mandé una consulta a la RAE mediante el formulario de Internet y me han contestado lo siguiente:

"Las distintas secciones de los foros de Internet, solo llevan la primera palabra en mayúscula, salvo que la mayúscula venga exigida por cuestiones ajenas a la puntuación".


Casualmente en la respuesta que me manda la RAE viene la palabra "solo" sin acento.

Yo les puse el ejemplo ficticio de un foro de meteorología y sus secciones "clima mediterráneo, clima continental"  y me añadieron que en este ejemplo los nombres de las secciones se escribirán con la primera palabra en mayúscula : Clima mediterráneo, Clima continental.


----------



## Valtiel

Está más que claro que escribir _español_ con mayúscula inicial es un error cuando no se trata del inicio de la frase u oración. Es bastante curioso que hasta en unos foros dedicados exclusivamente al estudio de las lenguas haya errores. Creo que sería más que recomendable cambiar, al menos, esa mayúscula en *_Español_. Recordemos que las mayúsculas, especialmente en los títulos (ya sean de obras artísticas u otros, como nombres de foros), no tienen igual trato en inglés que en español.

Y el acento en _Sólo_ también sería bueno suprimirlo. De acuerdo con las normas, esta palabra *no debe* acentuarse si no hay posibilidad de confusión, como es el caso. Creo que es muy conveniente hacer más caso a las normas.

Saludos.


----------



## 140278

Pablo de Soto y Valtiel dejaron muy en claro todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Forero

Corríjanme en donde estoy equivocado -

Sólo español: Only Spanish, Solamente español.

Solo español: Paso de danza que se ejecuta sin pareja, Composición no dúo ni trío, Spaniard alone, Spaniard by himself, Lone Spaniard, Lonely Spaniard, Único español, Spanish by itself. (Este último es casi lo mismo que "Only Spanish", pero un poco diferente).


----------



## Loob

That's how I learnt it too, Forero.  But - for better or worse - the RAE guidance has changed.

*Solo* español: Only Spanish, Solamente español. 

Unless you need to write *sólo* to avoid ambiguity.

Estoy de acuerdo con 140278.


----------



## Forero

I see that _sólo_ and _solo_ are now considered one word rather than two. My problem is that I see multiple ambiguities that can all be averted by including the _tilde_. Are none of my interpretations of "Solo español" possible, or is the RAE's use of _ambigüedad_/_confusión_ applicable only to a particular possible ambiguity?


----------



## Södertjej

That's the problem, where some people find ambiguity, others find none, as discussed in previous posts on this thread. In any case RAE doesn't forbid to keep on using the old "system" (sólo adverb/solo adjective) so feel free to keep it the old way if that's easier for you.


----------



## Ushuaia

Siempre me llama la atención que el nombre del foro de solo español lleve una mayúscula "a la inglesa" y una tilde que, de un tiempo a esta parte, solo debe usarse en casos de ambigüedad (aunque el artículo del DPD resulta ambiguo, puesto que señala qué hacer en casos de anfibología pero no qué hacer cuando no la hay). 

¿Por qué el foro se llama "Sólo Español" y no "Solo español"?


----------



## ampurdan

*Hola Ushuaia:

He unido el hilo que has abierto a otra discusión ya existente en este mismo foro.

Moderador*


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Vuelvo y participo. Ambigüedad sí la puede haber: El solo español puede ser un paso de danza, por ejemplo. Y como han dicho, la tilde del adverbio no está prohibida de plano y a muchos nos gusta usarla (a la antigua) aunque no haya ambigüedad.

El nombre "Sólo Español" dado a ese foro (nombre propio de una sección de esta organización llamada WordReference, no título de obra creada) se refiere a que trata la materia Español. Que una de las condiciones allí sea expresarse exclusivamente en español no es lo que le da nombre al foro. Si tan así fuera, el nombre indicaría que ni siquiera estaría permitido incluir ejemplos de palabras extranjeras para ilustrar los argumentos ni se podría discutir sobre extranjerismos.

Queda bien escrito con mayúscula del mismo modo que el nombre de una conferencia. El DPD, al final del párrafo 4.24 del artículo sobre mayúsculas, dice: "También se escriben con mayúscula los sustantivos y adjetivos que dan nombre a cursos, congresos, seminarios, etc: _1.er Curso de Crítica Textual, XV Congreso Mundial de Neonatología, Seminario de Industrias de la Lengua"._

Hay otros posibles argmentos adicionales para dejarlo con tilde y mayúscula; esos ya los expusimos en la parte del hilo viejo (antes de la unión).

Saludotes,


----------



## ampurdan

Técnicamente, según la RAE, la tilde sí está prohibida de plano cuando no hay ambigüedad entre adjetivo y adverbio, porque "solo" es una palabra llana acabada en vocal y sigue las reglas generales de la acentuación, salvo en los pocos casos en que se pueda dar esa ambigüedad.

La ambigüedad tiene que ser entre adjetivo y adverbio, no con el sustantivo "solo" musical.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Fernando said:


> Only Spanish = Sólo español/únicamente español
> Spanish alone = Solo español


¡¡??? You can only write "un español solo" or "español solitario".
"solo español" can not mean "spanish alone" or "an alone Spaniard". No way!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Puesto que los últimos mensajes son de 2009 (salvo el último), quizá un comentario más actualizado pueda servir. Sé que es un tema bastante controvertido, especialmente entre hablantes nativos, y no me interesa desatar polémicas ni nada por el estilo, con lo cual dejo este post y me piro. Simplemente quisiera invitar a una reflexión encarada a los estudiantes no nativos, que se supone que tienen que aprender las normas vigentes de la lengua y no las antiguas.

Basándose en las normas actuales, la tilde en "Sólo español" no solo *no *está justificada porque no hay posibilidad de ambigüedad (como se señala en el post justo arriba el mío), sino que se considera una falta ortográfica.



> ... ese empleo tradicional de la tilde en el adverbio _solo _y los pronombres demostrativos no cumple el requisito fundamental que justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica, que es el de oponer palabras tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente idénticas, ya que tanto _solo_ como los demostrativos son siempre palabras tónicas en cualquiera de sus funciones. Por eso, a partir de ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos de ambigüedad. La recomendación general es, pues, la de no tildar nunca estas palabras.
> 
> El adverbio solo y los pronombres demostrativos, sin tilde  | Real Academia Española



También véase:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272437210474741760
Más información (usar las flechas amarillas para pasar página): RAE::ORTOGRAFÍA

Un saludo.


----------



## L'irlandais

I think únicamente español has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Agró

Nomás español.


----------



## User With No Name

Agró said:


> Nomás español.


     

Puro español.


----------



## Mister Draken

User With No Name said:


> Puro español.



Con lo de "puro" abres la caja de Pandora de la pureza.


----------



## Graciela J

¿Y por qué no *Solamente español*?

Me parece que si sigue así, la RAE en algún momento va a terminar por eliminar todos los acentos.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Las sugerencias me parecen estupendas, de verdad... yo me contentaba con que se quitara la tilde y ya está, pero igual el admin podría plantearse renombrar el foro... en fin.



Graciela J said:


> Me parece que si sigue así, la RAE en algún momento va a terminar por eliminar todos los acentos.


No sé a qué te refieres. Las únicas tildes que fueron "eliminadas" en la última reforma son la de "solo", la de los pronombres demonstrativos (en ambos casos la tilde nunca estuvo justificada porque la tilde diacrítica distingue voces tónicas de átonas —«tú/tu, él/el...»—, y no voces siempre tónicas), la de palabras como "guion", "truhan", etc. (en este caso, para uniformar la regla de que los monosílabos a efectos ortográficos no se tildan), y la tilde diacrítica en la conjunción disyuntiva _o_ escrita entre cifras.

Pero bueno, simplemente escribí el post de arriba para que los que se ocupan de este tema lo tomasen en cuenta y se lo pensaran... nada más (aunque sospechaba que iba a desencadenar algo).


----------



## elroy

TheCrociato91 said:


> igual el admin podría plantearse renombrar el foro


 That seems to be the wisest solution.  Otherwise, you're always going to have people who object to either "sólo" or "solo."  

I like "Español solamente," myself.


----------

